# Top 100 Composers: Most Representative Works



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi everyone! I'll keep this short and simple as I often like to do. What is the best Beethoven work, or the best Mahler work or Debussy work? It depends on who you ask: Most listeners? or only those to whom the composer truly clicks, their most empathetic appreciators? My hope is to form an immensely helpful guide for anyone who wants to understand the 'other side', ie. why a composer is considered so great according to their biggest champions, ie. the more-focused considered masterpieces of the privy.

This would be an excellent introduction for newcomers or anyone to better grasp the critical focus of each composer's appreciators.

To participate, simply list your 1 to 4 favorite pieces by each composer that applies below. This should be easy for most. Hopefully in about a month we'll tally it all up.

We don't want to list any composer who *does *_*not*_ apply to the following criterion, so read closely and just do your best!



Is *Beethoven* your #1 composer? Then list anywhere from 1 to 4 of your favorite works of his, however you'd like.

If not, that's okay. Keep going.

Is *JS Bach* somewhere in your Top 2? List as well, anywhere from 1 to 4 of his works, however you'd like.

*Mozart* somewhere in your Top 3? List 1 to 4 works. If not, let's keep going.

*Mahler* somewhere in your Top 4? List 1 to 4 works.

*Brahms* or *Schubert* somewhere in your Top 5? List 1 to 4 works for each one that applies.

Any below composers within your Top 7? List 1 to 4 works for each one who's within your Top 7:
*Shostakovich, Sibelius, Schumann, Debussy*

Are *Wagner* or *Tchaikovsky* somewhere within your Top 8? List 1 to 4 works for each one that's in your Top 8.

List anywhere from 1 to 4 works for any who are within your Top 9:
*Prokofiev, Haydn, Ravel, Dvořák*

List anywhere from 1 to 4 works for any who are within your Top 10:
*Stravinsky, Chopin, Mendelssohn, Bartók, Handel*

List 1 to 4 works for any who are within your Top 11:
*Bruckner, R. Strauss*

List 1 to 4 works for any who are within your Top 12:
*Liszt, Vaughan Williams, Rachmaninoff*

List 1 to 4 works for any who are within your Top 13:
*Berlioz, Fauré, Schoenberg, Scriabin, Vivaldi*

List 1 to 4 works for any who are within your Top 14:
*Verdi, Puccini, Monteverdi, Janáček, Elgar, Messiaen, Copland, Britten, Berg*

List anywhere from 1 to 4 works for any who are within your Top 15:
*Poulenc, Saint-Saëns, Nielsen, Rossini, Joaquin, Palestrina, Grieg, Schnittke, Rimsky-Korsakov, Mussorgsky, Webern, Weber, Barber, Telemann, Ives, Martinů, Franck, Glass*

And finally! List 1 to 4 favorite works for *any other composers *who _weren't_ listed above, who are within your Top 16.



When you list 1 to 4 works, it can be a ranked list or unranked. Alright well! Thank you for contributing to this project or trying your best at it. I can't wait to tally up our results in a month or so. 😃


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

So if Beethoven is NOT someone's #1 composer, you do not want people to list their Beethoven favourites? And so on down the line. Seems strange.


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Do average Beethoven fanboys etc. have him as #2? I'd say no. Do average Dvorak fanboys etc. have Dvorak at #9? Is say yes. I'm not sure I understand your question.

For this project we want each composer to have the optimal possible ratio of most-ardent critical fans. If Beethoven could be #2 then we'd have a lot of extra information that's not as accurate and this form would take longer. Right now you can literally just list 10 works. So easy. The average for everyone here is 10 composers, so 10 works.

Finally, we can compare these final results in a month to the usual "everyone can vote" list, and see where the critical fan opinion differs from the norm.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

you can do that easily through this list. It covers all the ensembles. 








Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists


Welcome to the TC Top Recommended Lists project! The project philosophy is summarized below: - The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms. - The process should lead to some interesting debate...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Since the project is intended to newcomers, I'll select complete works I consider to be great, accessible and among the most representative of each composer (as asked in the title of the thread) instead of my favorites (as asked by the OP), and I suggest the listening to be in the order I placed, from left to right. Here I go:


Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 "Moonlight", Symphony #3 "Eroica", Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor", String Quartet #7 "Razumovsky";
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, Cantata #140, Passacaglia and Fugue BWV 582, The Well-Tempered Clavier (Book I);
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, Piano Concerto #2, Symphony #3, Clarinet Quintet;
Wagner: Faust Overture, Tannhäuser, Lohengrin, Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg;
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1, Serenade for Strings, Swan Lake, Symphony #5;
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, Symphony #4 "Italian", String Quintet #2, Violin Concerto;
Bruckner: Symphony #4 "Romantic", Symphony #5, Symphony #6, Te Deum;
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, Requiem, Les Nuits d'Été, Te Deum.
My top sixteen composers today, without thinking much, are:

1. Beethoven
2. Bach
3. Wagner
4. Mozart
5. Brahms
6. Schubert
7. Bruckner
8. Tchaikovsky
9. Mahler
10. Mendelssohn
11. Berlioz
12. Sibelius
13. Debussy
14. Prokofiev
15. Shostakovich
16. Vivaldi


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Xisten267 said:


> Since the project is intended to newcomers, I'll select complete works I consider to be great, accessible and among the most representative of each composer (as asked in the title of the thread) instead of my favorites (as asked by the OP), and I suggest the listening to be in the order I placed, from left to right. Here I go:
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 "Moonlight", Symphony #3 "Eroica", Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor", String Quartet #7 "Razumovsky";
> ...


The youngest one among your favourites was born in 1906. Does it not tell you something?


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

justekaia said:


> The youngest one among your favourites was born in 1906. Does it not tell you something?


That he doesn’t listen to contemporary classical music? If it’s not his thing then that’s fine


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

justekaia said:


> The youngest one among your favourites was born in 1906. Does it not tell you something?


Maybe that there's still much music for me to explore and that it's too early for me to try to make a decisive list of my tastes. I've been seriously listening to classical music for only fifteen years so far - this is much less time than that of many here.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

EvaBaron said:


> That he doesn’t listen to contemporary classical music? If it’s not his thing then that’s fine





EvaBaron said:


> That he doesn’t listen to contemporary classical music? If it’s not his thing then that’s fine


Are you the one to determine what is fine for him?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

justekaia said:


> Are you the one to determine what is fine for him?


Please, this is getting off-topic and personal. Let's stop here.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

What a bizarrely specific ask.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Xisten267 said:


> Maybe that there's still much music for me to explore and that it's too early for me to try to make a decisive list of my tastes. I've been listening to classical music for only fifteen years so far - this is much less time than that of many here.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Xisten267 said:


> Maybe that there's still much music for me to explore and that it's too early for me to try to make a decisive list of my tastes. I've been listening to classical music for only fifteen years so far - this is much less time than that of many here.


Ok. Xisten i respect you and you know that. I started my interest for classical music with the contemporary composers and then went to Bach and the others. I try to understand my fellow members and want to encourage them to try and appreciate the totality of classical musical until today. So plse consider my question as a friendly enquiry, nothing more. But i find it strange that someone (and there are many like you) are only interested in music until a certain period. If we compare with movies you would stop your interest with Eisenstein. This is what i do not understand, not what i criticize.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

This doesn't seem very hard at all, not sure why people are struggling: List your 10 favorite pieces by the underrated composers in your top...

I have 37.

Brahms
1. Symphony No. 3
2. Double Concerto
3. Clarinet Quintet
4. Piano Concerto No. 2
5. Symphony No. 1

Williams
1. Star Wars
2. The Chamber of Secrets
3. Home Alone 2
4. Empire Strikes Back

Borodin
1. Prince Igor
2. Symphony #2
3. Petite Suite

Mahler (somewhere in my top 4)
1. Symphony #1
2. Symphony #2
3. Symphony #9

Broughton (an amazing melodist and storyteller)
1. The Incredible Journey
2. Lost in San Francisco

Sibelius (somewhere in my top 7)
1. Symphony #7
2. Symphony #5
3. Violin Concerto
4. Symphony #3

Rimsky-Korsakov
1. Symphony #3
2. Scheherazade

Dvořák (somewhere in my top 9)
1. Symphony #9
2. Symphony #7
3. Cello Concerto

Hisaishi
1. Princess Mononoke
2. Spirited Away

Uematsu
1. Final Fantasy X
2. Final Fantasy VII
3. Final Fantasy VIII

Ravel (somewhere in my top 9)
1. Pictures at an Exhibition
2. Rapsodie Espagnole
3. Ma mère l'Oye
4. Gaspard de la nuit

Puccini
1. La Boheme
2. Tosca


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Gold Member said:


> Hi everyone! I'll keep this short and simple as I often like to do.
> .............................





Ethereality said:


> This doesn't seem very hard at all, not sure why people are struggling: List your 10 f a v o r i t e pieces by the underrated composers in your top...
> .............................



Actually no. I don't think I am the only one who does not get the concept of this thread. And yes, as best as I can tell it is quite rigid, if I am understanding it even remotely correctly.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Gold Member said:


> Do average Beethoven fanboys etc. have him as #2? I'd say no. Do average Dvorak fanboys etc. have Dvorak at #9? Is say yes. I'm not sure I understand your question.
> 
> For this project we want each composer to have the optimal possible ratio of most-ardent critical fans. If Beethoven could be #2 then we'd have a lot of extra information that's not as accurate and this form would take longer. Right now you can literally just list 10 works. So easy. The average for everyone here is 10 composers, so 10 works.
> 
> Finally, we can compare these final results in a month to the usual "everyone can vote" list, and see where the critical fan opinion differs from the norm.


In terms of my "fanboy-dom-ness" I would probably rank my favorite composers as such:

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Beethoven
3. Dvorak
4. Sibelius or Borodin or Kalinnikov or Grieg


20. Mozart


53. Mahler
.
.
.
.

1,783,295. Bruckner (ideally with the music scores sitting gathering dust in an academic music library)
.
.
.
.

7,385,209. Schoenberg (no he is definitely NOT in my top 13)


As you can see most participants on this forum are not going to fit cleanly into your very rigid presumption of the ranking of the composers.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Gold Member said:


> Hi everyone! I'll keep this short and simple as I often like to do. ...


If my top composers in order are:

Mozart
Beethoven
Bach
Brahms
Wagner
Schubert
Mendelssohn
Haydn
Mahler
Tchaikovsky
Schumann
Sibelius
Dvorak
Handel 
Debussy

would I only list 1-4 works for Mozart, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Dvorak, and Haydn?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

justekaia said:


> The youngest one among your favourites was born in 1906. Does it not tell you something?


I'm not certain exactly what my ordering would be, but my post above is probably roughly correct. In my case none of my favorites were born in the 20th century. In the past 5 years or so, I'm guessing that the majority of my listening has been to modern and contemporary composers. My list of favorite composers tells me that I enjoy composers born before 1900 more than those born later. My listening habits tells me that I also greatly enjoy listening to modern and contemporary music. Does the list of my favorite composers matter much?


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Hmm where did you get Dvorak from? It would be Wagner. But yes, you would be the representative for choosing their best works, because compared to the average member you have a stronger sense of what makes them good.

Ethereality has some less popular composers in their Top 16 so they're required to do more (12 composers.) I think Ethereality is the only one who nailed the OP instruction so far.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Works listed are not ranked:

Mozart (within top 3): Clarinet Quintet K 581, Sinfonia Concertante K 364, Quintet For Piano and Winds K 452, Divertimento For String Trio K 563.

Brahms (within top 5): Symphony no. 3, String Quintet no. 1, Clarinet Quintet, Piano Concerto no. 1.

Sibelius (within top 7): Symphony no. 1, Symphony no. 3, Symphony no. 4, Symphony no. 6.

Debussy (within top 7): String Quartet, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Nocturnes, Images For Orchestra

Dvorak (within top 9): Symphony no. 7, Symphony no. 8, Cello Concerto, Serenade For Strings.

Ravel (within top 9): Le Tombeau de Couperin, Rhapsodie Espagnole, Mother Goose Suite, String Quartet.

Mendelssohn (within top 10): Hebrides Overture, Midsummer Night's Dream (complete), Symphony no. 4 "Italian", Violin Concerto.

Vaughan Williams (within top 12): Symphony no. 3 "Pastoral", Symphony no. 5, Oboe Concerto, Phantasy Quintet.

Schubert (within top 16): Symphony no. 5, Symphony no. 9 "The Great", Octet, Incidental Music to Rosamunde


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Another great job! (And you did well too mmsbls. Thank you!) Brahmsian Colors, I'm going to omit your Schubert because it doesn't fit the instruction, but no worries because you get more weight for the others.

Less composers = more voting weight for the composers you do have.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Gold Member said:


> Hmm where did you get Dvorak from? It would be Wagner. But yes, you would be the representative for choosing their best works, because compared to the average member you have a stronger sense of what makes them good.
> 
> Ethereality has some less popular composers in their Top 16 so they're required to do more (12 composers.) I think Ethereality is the only one who nailed the OP instruction so far.


Yes, I wrote down Wagner in my spreadsheet but managed to mistakenly write Dvorak in my post. I understand the methodology. We'll see who plays ball.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Gold Member said:


> List anywhere from 1 to 4 works for any who are within your Top 15:
> *Poulenc, Saint-Saëns, Nielsen, Rossini, Joaquin, Palestrina, Grieg, Schnittke, Rimsky-Korsakov, Mussorgsky, Webern, Weber, Barber, Telemann, Ives, Martinů, Franck, Glass*
> 
> And finally! List 1 to 4 favorite works for *any other composers *who _weren't_ listed above, who are within your Top 16.


Of all the composers cited in this OP, only one of them resides within my Top 50. [Bohuslav M. is 43rd place]
So ... can I deposit #s 1 through 42 into this thread with up to 4 works per each? The thread header indicates Top 100 ... but for whatever reason Gold Member is limiting our contributions to a Top 16? I'm unclear about why membership is restricted to a Top 16 when the end result is a Top 100.

FYI, here is my Top 50:

1. Charles Koechlin
2. Giacinto Scelsi
3. André Jolivet
4. Richard Rodney Bennett
5. Aarre Merikanto
6. Alex North
7. Karol Szymanowski
8. Maurice Ohana
9. Arne Nordheim
10. Jón Leifs

11. Piero Piccioni
12. Meyer Kupferman
13. Tōru Takemitsu
14. Heitor Villa-Lobos
15. André Caplet
16. Roberto Gerhard
17. Jean Prodromidès
18. Luigi Dallapiccola
19. Pierre Jansen
20. Jerry Goldsmith

21. Edgard Varèse
22. Väinö Raitio
23. Tristram Cary
24. Erik Bergman
25. Fartein Valen
26. Henri Dutilleux
27. Leonard Rosenman
28. Karl-Birger Blomdahl
29. Roberto Nicolosi
30. Luis de Pablo

31. Humphrey Searle
32. Vagn Holmboe
33. Friedrich Cerha
34. Stanley Myers
35. Benjamin Frankel
36. George Enescu
37. Isang Yun
38. Morton Feldman
39. Florent Schmitt
40. André Previn

41. Elisabeth Lutyens
42. Goffredo Petrassi
43. Bohuslav Martinů
44. Frederick van Rossum
45. Paavo Heininen
46. Anders Eliasson
47. Gino Marinuzzi jr.
48. Wilfred Josephs
49. Antoine Duhamel
50. Daniele Amfitheatrof


----------



## Gold Member (Aug 23, 2021)

Great question. Every survey has some sort of limit and particularities. Your first 16 composers are your top familiarity with greatness, so we want just those. We aren't really ranking composers that much here, are we. We're focused on the works, so the 16 doesn't need to match with our overall 100 number at the end.



Prodromides said:


> but for whatever reason Gold Member is limiting our contributions to a Top 16?


Join with the Gold Member for best results.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

For Symphonies…

Beethoven - Symphony 9
Mahler - Symphony 2
Mozart - Symphony 41
Shostakovich - Symphony 5
Schubert - Symphony 9
Brahms - Symphony 4
Dvorak - Symphony 9
Tchaikovsky - Symphony 6
Sibelius - Symphony 5
Bruckner - Symphony 8
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique 
Prokofiev - Symphony 5
Mendelssohn - Symphony 4
Nielsen - Symphony 5
Rachmaninoff - Symphony 2
Haydn - Symphony 104
Saint-Saens - Symphony 3
Messiaen - Turangalila Symphonie 
Vaughan Williams - Symphony 2
Webern - Symphony 
Schumann - Symphony 3
Franck - Symphony in D minor
Honegger - Symphony 3
Gliere - Symphony 3
Martinu - Symphony 6
Hindemith - Symphonie “Mathis Der Maler“
Liszt - A Faust Symphony 
Gorecki - Symphony 3 
Elgar - Symphony 1
Bizet - Symphony in C
Janacek Sinfonietta
Stravinsky - Symphony in C Major 
Bax - Symphony 1
Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony 1
Berwald - Symphony 3 
Berio - Sinfonia
Copland - Symphony 3
Alfven - Symphony 4
Ives - Symphony 4
Roussel - Symphony 3
Scriabin - Symphony 4
Rautavaara - Symphony 8
Suk - Asraek Symphony 
Penderecki - Symphony 3
Brian - Symphony 1 
Hovhaness - Symphony 2
Bantock - Hebridean Symphony 
Walton - Symphony 1
Glazunov - Symphony 4
Raff - Symphony 5
Schnittke - Symphony 1
Beach - Symphony in E Minor
Hanson - Symphony 2
Lutoslawski - Symphony 3
Szymanowski - Symphony 3
Popov - Symphony 1
Taneyev - Symphony 4 
Barber - Symphony 1
Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony 2
Schmidt - Symphony 4
Kraus - Symphony in C Minor
Borodin - Symphony 2


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

1. *Charles Koechlin*: Le buisson ardent, Les heures persanes, Ballade, Quintette

2. *Giacinto Scelsi*: Uaxuctum, Aion, Ohoi, Yamaon

3. *André Jolivet*: Symphonie No.3, Cinq danses rituelles, Suite Delphique, Missa Uxor Tua

4. *Richard Rodney Bennett*: L'Imprecateur, Spells, Symphony No.1, Violin Concerto

5. *Aarre Merikanto*: Pan, Juha, Genesis, Fantasy for orchestra

6. *Alex North*: Symphony for a New Continent (from "Africa" album), The Bad Seed, Les Miserables (1952), The Children's Hour

7. *Karol Szymanowski*: "Song of the Night", Violin Concerto No.1, King Roger, Stabat Mater

8. *Maurice Ohana*: Livre des Prodiges, Office des Oracles, Chiffres de Clavecin, Quatuor No.3

9. *Arne Nordheim*: Spur, Greening, Epitaffio, Colorazione 

10. *Jón Leifs*: Geysir, Baldr, Reminiscence du Nord, Hafis

11. *Piero Piccioni*: Una tomba aperta ... una bara vuota, Il faro in capo al mondo, Lo straniero, Il demonio

12. *Meyer Kupferman*: Jazz Symphony, Wings of the Highest Tower, Tuba Concerto, Three Faces of Electra

13. *Tōru Takemitsu*: Suna no onna, Ai no bôrei, A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden, Coral Island

14. *Heitor Villa-Lobos*: Chôros No. 11, Uirapurú, Fantasia for cello and orchestra, Sinfonia nº 10 - Ameríndia

15. *André Caplet*: Le Miroir de Jésus, Le Masque de la mort rouge, Épiphanie, Septuor

16. *Roberto Gerhard*: The Plague, Concerto for Orchestra, Symphony No.4, Concert for 8


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

mmsbls said:


> I'm not certain exactly what my ordering would be, but my post above is probably roughly correct. In my case none of my favorites were born in the 20th century. In the past 5 years or so, I'm guessing that the majority of my listening has been to modern and contemporary composers. My list of favorite composers tells me that I enjoy composers born before 1900 more than those born later. My listening habits tells me that I also greatly enjoy listening to modern and contemporary music. Does the list of my favorite composers matter much?


i am just interested to understand how members make up their lists. all the composers you mention are old-time favourites and there is obviously nothing wrong with your choices.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Beethoven (#1)
String Quartet Op. 131
String Quartet Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
String Quartet Op. 132

JS Bach (Within Top 2)
Mass in B Minor
Art of Fugue

Brahms (Within Top 5)
A German Requiem
Piano Concerto no. 2
Clarinet Quintet

J Haydn (Within Top 9)
The Creation
Cello Concerto no. 1
String Quartets Op 77

Dvorak (Within Top 9)
Symphony no. 9
Symphony no. 8
Symphony no. 7
String Quartet no. 13

Felix Mendelssohn (Within Top 10)
Elijah

Bruckner (Within Top 11)
Symphony no. 8
Symphony no. 9
Symphony no. 7

Monteverdi (Within Top 14)
L'Orfeo
Vespers
Mass in illo temporae

Boccherini (Within Top 16)
Guitar Quintets
Octet


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Favorite works today, following the game rules but ordering the composers by overall preference:

*Beethoven (#1):*
Symphony #9 "Choral"
String Quartet #14
String Quartet #15
Symphony #5

*Bach (#2):*
Mass in B minor
St. Matthew Passion
Art of Fugue
Organ Sonatas

*Wagner (#3):*
Tristan und Isolde
Parsifal
Die Walküre
Götterdämmerung

*Brahms (#5):*
Ein Deutsches Requiem
Symphony #4
Violin Concerto
Clarinet Quintet

*Bruckner (#7):*
Symphony #8 "Apocalyptic"
Symphony #9
Symphony #7
Symphony #6

*Tchaikovsky (#8):*
Symphony #6 "Pathétique"
The Sleeping Beauty
Symphony #5
The Nutcracker

*Mendelssohn (#10):*
Elijah
Violin Concerto
String Quartet #6
Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"

*Berlioz (#11):*
Les Troyens
Te Deum
L'Enfance du Christ
Requiem


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier, Goldberg Variations, Leipzig Chorales, and Mass in B minor.
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde, Symphonies 2, 4, and 5.
Shostakovich - Op. 87 Preludes and Fugues, Symphonies 5, 10, and 13 "Babi Yar".
Haydn - String Quartet op. 20/2, Symphonies 82, 96, and 104.
Chopin - Preludes op 28, Piano Concerto no. 1, Barcarolle, and Fantasie in F minor.
Strauss, R. - Alpine Symphony, Also Sprach, and Oboe Concerto
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique, Requiem
Weinberg - Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Symphony no. 3, String Quartet no. 5


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Getting my top 16 right, I had to drop Tchaikovsky from the top 8, but I added Sibelius and _Pictures at an Exhibition_.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*J.S. BACH*
Goldberg Variations
Well-Tempered Clavier
French Suites
English Suites
Toccatas
Keyboard Partitas
Art of Fugue
Musical Offering
Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Cello Suites
B Minor Mass

*LEONARD BERNSTEIN*
Mass
Symphony No. 2 "Age of Anxiety"

*MAURICE DURUFLÉ*
Requiem, Op. 9

*GUILLAUME DE MACHAUT*
Messe de Nostre Dame
Le Remède de Fortune

*CLAUDE DEBUSSY*
Pelléas et Mélisande

*RICHARD WAGNER*
Der Ring des Nibelungen

*WOLFGANG MOZART*
Die Zauberflöte
Don Giovanni
Le Nozzi di Figaro
Cosí fan tutte


----------

